# Total Newbie



## kanabp

I did it! Just signed up for an Agility 1 class for Tucker and I. We start January 8th and I can't wait. Tucker will be 6 months this Friday. Any words of wisdom for this new endeavor would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl

I am going to be in the same boat as you w/ Onyx, but she is 2!! There were no beginner classes til the start of the year, so we had to wait...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote: Any words of wisdom for this new endeavor would be appreciated. Thanks


Continue to socialize. Make sure you bring lots of teeny yummy cut up treats. Make sure your main goal is for your dog to have fun, and you will BOTH do just fine.

I'm so excited we are having more new agility GSD's!!!!

It helps if you develop a tug toy and.........

A huge help for both of you would be Greg Derrett's first DVD (foundation?). Tell everyone that's what you want for Christmas!!


----------



## luanne

How exciting for you!!!! We started classes in June and I couldn't believe how much fun it was. I'm now hooked and sounds from your anticipation, you'll have the bug too.

As far as words of wisdom....anything that MRL says! She is a wealth of knowledge here!

Good luck!

Lu


----------



## kanabp

Onxygirl: then we can share stories. I'm nervous about this, I've done obedience before but not agility. It all looks like such fun for both Tucker and I. I have no expectations other than training, having fun and burning lots of Tucker energy. This class is 8 weeks, how about yours.

Mrl: Treats, check-tug toy, check. He absolutely loves both!

Lu: thanks. How old is your agility classmate?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote: As far as words of wisdom....anything that MRL says! She is a wealth of knowledge here!










but make sure you listen to everyone else too. We are getting alot of experienced agility people here!


----------



## onyx'girl

Mine will also be an 8 week class. Onyx has become a bit of a couch potato lately, so it will be good for her to get back into classes, we haven't been in one since Sept. (other than SchH. hit and miss and that is more observation) Thanks for the tip on the DVD MRL!


----------



## kanabp

I understand the couch potato ailment! Wisconsin winters, cold and snow and its dark when I get home from work. I tend to hibernate myself during this time of year, so classes in January will force me to get out and work with Tucker. I'm taking him with to cut down our Christmas tree this weekend, should be great fun! I also need to get him weighed again, 2 weeks ago he was 66 lbs, maybe he can pull the tree for us


----------



## rainydaygoods

> Quote:
> As far as words of wisdom....anything that MRL says! She is a wealth of knowledge here!


Seriously!! I actually sent her a thank-you note when I was brand-new here because I'd been reading and learning from her posts before I'd even joined. And I am pretty sure she was behind that clicker I bought last night...


----------



## Xeph

Curious...where in WI are you Penny?


----------



## kanabp

Just south of Madison in Oregon.


----------



## Xeph

Oo darn xD I was hoping you'd be Green Bay, cause you might've been coming to my club for training, lol


----------



## luanne

Penny, Gracie is 4-1/2. We had tried other things in the past but nothing lit up her eyes like agility. 

Oh and bait bags like these: http://www.jjdog.com/Merchant2/merchant....eaderTreatPouch are really good for agility. It has a little pocket for your clicker and then snaps shut so you can run with your dog and the treats don't go flying out!

Lu


----------



## ArtistInNature

> Originally Posted By: Wisc-TuckerOnxygirl:
> Mrl: Treats, check-tug toy, check. He absolutely loves both!


Is Tucker obsessed with tugging even in new situations, new places, new dogs, new people? if so, then you'll do just fine! Greg Derrett had this to say at our seminar: "When someone comes to us for lessons, and they have a great foundation but no tug, we're disappointed. If they come to us with great tug and no foundation, we're delighted."

Everyone's probably getting sick of all my "born again Derrett"







opinions after coming back from the Greg Derrett seminar, but too bad - y'all will just have to suffer.


----------



## luanne

> Quote: Everyone's probably getting sick of all my "born again Derrett" opinions after coming back from the Greg Derrett seminar, but too bad - y'all will just have to suffer.


Now googling Greg Derrett......

Lu


----------



## ArtistInNature

Lu - GD is one of the TOP agility handlers in the world. Has been competing at the World level for years; is always on the UK World Team. I think he was the first to develop a 'system' of handling (now Linda Mecklenburg and others have done so). He and Susan Garrett (from Canada) are tops on my list; their styles compliment each other, and in fact they're good friends. If you ever see any of the FCI Worlds videos, you'll see Greg competing in them.

I think there are a number of Youtube videos showing his runs as well...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee




----------



## Aster

Bryce starts her class in January too, I guess we'll all be freezing with out pups together...


----------



## luanne

Jane, hope to see you at trials next year sometime????

Lu


----------



## onyx'girl

I am having a hard time getting this class set up! The Kalamazoo Kennel club( http://www.kalamazookennelclub.com ) has last years dates still and the trainer hasn't returned my call yet. I hope by the time I get in touch w/her the beginning class hasn't filled. I wish there was more training places around here!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Keep calling, emailing, phoning. See if you can get hold of another member even.

Did you call both trainers?

AGILITY CLASS INFORMATION
Agility Classes are held on Wednesday evenings 
For more information contact 
Mary Ann Massey at 269-381-5643 or Robin Anne Swander at 269-962-7034. 

or even contact the obedience people listed... maybe there was a mess up on the website with phone numbers or something.

OBEDIENCE CLASS INFORMATION
Obedience Classes are held on 
Monday evenings and Thursday daytime and evenings 
We offer Puppy Kindergarten, Beginning, Advanced, Open,Utility and Rally classes. 
For more information please call 
Ed Dolby at 269-279-5382 or email Cheryl Shea at [email protected].


----------



## onyx'girl

Just did! Doesn't start til Feb( I am looking forward to it! I talked to MA M. They only let 10 in so hopefully the form I sent in will be one of the first. Website hasn't been updated and I am going to let the director know tomorrow am. This club is ok, but the trainers are seemingly overworked and of course no one has enough time! Other than this club, around here the nearest clubs are an hour away, Winter is way too long...


----------



## luanne

Jane, I'm going to PM you someone's e-mail address and we'll see if she can help you get in touch with someone ok? She's a member of K-zoo KC.

Lu


----------



## kanabp

Thanks everyone. I did read the posts on GD, Tucker should be perfect, everything seems to end with a tug toy! New items for my X-mas list too! We will be going to an indoor training center, from the literature: 15000 sq feet. I love my dog, but training outside in Wisconsin, in January? Nope not going to happen, remember I tend to hibernate myself


----------



## agilegsds

Hi Penny,

Where will you be training? I'm not too far from you and I trial in your area often. I know a lot of the WI agility folks and am familiar with the training clubs, so I may be able to give you some insight, if you'd like. 

You can pm me.


----------



## kanabp

I just have to say THANKS to all that have responded. I joined this forum in September and out of all the different "groups" on this site, I have never felt so welcomed till now. You have been great and I look forward to learning from you, as Tucker and I get involved in agility training.

Sandy, I did pm and appreciate any insight you can give me.

Other questions, what should I take with me for our first night of class, treats and his favorite tug toy, or just treats?

Ps, Tucker is 6 months old today! I hope to get more pictures tomorrow when he goes with to cut the x-mas tree.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote:Other questions, what should I take with me for our first night of class, treats and his favorite tug toy, or just treats?


I have a bag that I just keep with my training gear. Treats and treat bag. Tug toy. Clicker. Poo bags. Water bowl (bring water). The 400 leashes I have (







) between training tab, short loop leash, 4' leash (*NEVER bring a flexi!). *

I don't even like a 6' leash in class. That plus my arm can suddenly have my dog 9' away and that may not be good.

GOOD ATTITUDE! Making sure you try to pay attention to instructor, other dogs/handlers, AND YOUR DOG! Make sure your dog is still having fun and focused. If you have to leave for a minute and get a pee break/relaxed moment in for your pup, then do so.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Aster

Not sure if anyone said this, but I always watch really closely what every one else does when its their turn. What they did, what their dog did, what worked, what didn't, and what the instructors have to tell them. Its not always applicable to me or one of my dogs, but I find that I learn as much (if not more) by watching other people work their dogs.

Have fun!


----------



## 3K9Mom

I also bring several different kinds of high value treats. The first couple of times you work a piece of equipment, one treat works. But smart dogs can get bored quickly. Or if they have a problem on an obstacle, they might not want to go back through (or get back on). So you switch to a different kind of treat. I bring a big bag of lamb lung to class, and I often hand it out to other owners who seem to have hit a brick wall with their kids. Sure enough, the kids are motivated again. Sometimes, it just takes a savory snack they've never smelled before. 

One more suggestion -- please bring a different attitude than you bring to obedience class. Agility is FUN!!!! (So is obedience IMO, but in a different way). The handlers that forget that (or get really frustrated) don't get nearly the same results as the handlers who are woo-hooing and having a party with their dogs. 

Take nothing for granted. Every pass through the tunnel deserves a party.







Every jump? You're thrilled!







The attitude you have your first few sessions can help set the attitude your dog has for agility for ...well...forever? Start off loving it (even if you seem to start slow), and you'll progress in leaps and bounds. 

I've seen so many owners stop showing up after the first 4 weeks or so. They aren't necessarily the people with unintelligent dogs (some were GSDs), or even the dogs who struggled in the first week or two. They are the people who just didn't make it fun for their dogs. And their dogs started to drag their feet more and more as obstacles got harder. So the owners got crankier and crankier. And suddenly, we never saw them again. Too bad. All that money, all that potential. Wasted.

Have a great time. I'm sure you will!


----------



## luanne

> Quote: The handlers that forget that (or get really frustrated) don't get nearly the same results as the handlers who are woo-hooing and having a party with their dogs.


I second that! I do that with Gracie. To get her really moving over the jumps I'm hollering "woo" and it really seems to help her confidence or something. I have a very sensitive dog who is afraid she's going to do it wrong so this stuff helps. I did this at the trial too. I don't really care what people think as long as my girl is moving fast and having fun. 

Lu


----------



## Gunnermom

Penny- I'm just outside of Waukesha, maybe (eventually), I'll see you at a trial. Although we've never competed yet, my little girl just loves agility. 

After my son (12) helped at our club trial this past summer, he wants to do agility too so he's come to two classes with me so far. If he keeps it up, we both can train her. He can probably keep up with her better than me!


----------



## kanabp

Sandy, we start next Thursday and i can't wait. I think Tucker and I will have a great time. Competition? Hopefully, but at this point I'm just looking for additional training and exercise for both of us. What a great way to take care of a couple of resolutions







I'll report back after our first class.


----------



## kanabp

Back again, first class was last night. My impressions: I really liked the trainers. Tucker is the youngest in the class of 10. Mostly little dog's, which are the same size as our cat that he likes to chase. There was a huge, gorgeous 9 month old grand pyrenese. Tucker is the only GSD and the only intact male, which may be interesting as there is also a 2 year old female lab that is coming in to heat withina couple of weeks, we talked after class, so we will both be very alert.

Tucker was very excited, new place, people and dog's. The other dog's is what we need to work with. It was difficult keeping him in line. One dog did lots of barking, which really riled him up. Trainers handed out clickers, so that is brand new. I have decided I need another hand: leash, clicker, treats, I felt so clumsy! Recall was great, ladder on the floor went perfect, he went through the harrell with no problem, but would not walk on the contact board, let alone 2 on/2 off. Trainer said it appeared he was getting bored. There was a lot of talking and sitting since it was the first night. Tonight at home, we worked with the clicker and I got him to go down the stairs slowly wit front feet on lower stairs and back feet on the upper stairs. Took a few times, lots of clicks and treats but he did well. The trainers said to keep working with a contact board or on the stairs, so we worked the stairs. Things for me to remember, fun, don't get frustrated and I was so worried about his rection to other dog's I probably stressed him out as well.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

In case your trainers didn't mention it in the crazy of first class, when you are giving the treat on this stair work, either give the treat about 1" off the ground or (even better) drop it on the ground. 

The stress/strain on their necks when they look up and back at us in this position, specially later when we want them to drive down into it, but they may have accidentally learned they are supposed to run on the darn narrow board looking up and back at us and NOT where there are going can cause problems. If instead they know the treat will be on the ground at the base of the contact that helps all 4 of those feet to stay safely on the board.



> Quote: Trainers handed out clickers, so that is brand new. I have decided I need another hand: leash, clicker, treats, I felt so clumsy!


That's exactly how all of us feel, but it's like learning to play a musical instrument. The more you practice, the better you get and the easier it will be.

In fact, I would add it to your 'general' training to help with your timing and your dog's ability to 'get it'. Remember, NO TALKING! This should help you because one less thing to do, and easier to really watch your dog. 

I use the clicker to help improve my pups obedience. Remember you don't have to click a final behavior (say you are trying to teach him to rollover..). You can (with out talking) first get him into a sit (click/treat) then a starting to go 'down' (click/treat) then further down (click/treat) then more (click/treat) then elbows hit (click/treat) then dogs head goes over their shoulder (click/treat) dog shifts weight (click/treat) and so on..... it's called shaping.

Can also practice 'leave it', and tons of other tricks...... 

And read up on clicker training, I brush up on it frequently to fine tune what I think I know with what is the best way to train. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icblVpvEvcA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC367wKGi4M

http://www.revver.com/video/788654/charging-the-clicker-dog-trick-training/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-L3-gqWic

http://www.extendedyears.com/behavior/50006.php


----------



## kanabp

MRL: thanks so much for the response. Treats 1" from the floor is exactly what I was doing. Thanks for the links, I have lots of homework to do


----------



## kanabp

2nd class tonight, things went much better. Tucker still to interested in the other dog's, trainers did not see any agression, just that he wants to play. He loves the tunnel, great recall tonight. I think I was more relaxed, brought hubby with to watch and give me feedback on my worries about Tucker's reaction to other dog's, we talked with the trainer after. Dave and I agreed tucker just has way too much energy and I need to tire him a little before class. Tucker is 7 1/2 months now and acting a little crazy right now. Oh well I still love him and think he is amazing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote: Tucker is 7 1/2 months now and acting a little crazy right now. Oh well I still love him and think he is amazing.


He's a puppy, in a fun and stimulating class environment. So, for me, I think you are 100% correct.

He IS amazing!!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Penny, I can only imagine how Onyx would have behaved at that age! I think you should be very proud of Tucker! 
I just returned from Onyx' first class. She did well except wouldn't go up the A frame,and was reluctant in the tunnel, but did go thru. All the other dogs did pretty good. She had a shy female dobe, pyrenees/goldenx, rough collie, irish setter in the large dog group. Luckily they separated them from the small dogs. It was a really calm group of dogs, no real young ones and Onyx was the largest. The trainers commented on how well behaved everyone was for the first night. It was the handlers as well! We just got the dogs familiar w/ equipment and the hour was up! I think she had a good time, and went thru the weaves better than I expected. Looking forward to next week


----------



## kanabp

Tucker is 8 mnths old tomorrow! Classes are going well, except for one dog he doesn't like, but I am really working on the re-direct and focus on me. I have found if I "run his legs off" for about 30 minutes before we go to class, he does much better. This is a foundation agility class, so we haven't even seen the a frame yet or weave poles, last week we did a double tunnel, which was so fun and comical, dog walk about a foot off the floor, walking through the jump poles, real basic stuff. We are having fun and I think I will continue with the second class.


----------



## onyx'girl

2nd class for Onyx went well, she did all that was expected of her and managed the A frame(after I put her on it-all 90# hoisted her 3/4 to the top,she had no option but to go up or down! Went a few more times and we ended it happily) She did the short tunnel, long tunnel, chute, tire and had a great time. We did the 16" jumps off leash. I put her in a stay and went to the end of the 4 jumps then called her over, she did fine and had a smile on her face. Didn't get much time w/ the weaves. Only an hour class-wish it was a bit longer. My drive time is just as long!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote: My drive time is just as long!


Same for me, why I plan my shopping around class alot of times. And if you meet and like some other classmates, you can go early and eat out or stay late and eat out to make it a social event!


----------

